# Hello?newbie's got a question about his urban bike.



## raonjana (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello guys? Im anurban rider from Korea. There are no much urban-riding forums in here, so I finally came to this site thru Google.

My question is that, unlike MTBs and Road-Bikes which usually use a part mamed QR (that's how we call it here) which just fits the hole at the frame to hold the wheels, I noticed that urban and BMX frames use bolts to get its wheels fixed, and there are holes shapes like *⊂ *instead of O where the rear wheel is placed.

after I tighten my rear wheel at the ⊂ shaped parts of the frame with the bolts and give some shock while riding, the weel gets twisted because there are space for the bolts to move at the ⊂ part, unlike O shaped parts at Road-Bikes, which, therefore made me not get inside this kinda problem when I rode one of them.

This problom really drives me crazy because the twisted wheels makes the disc break to make frictions with the break pads, and sometimes, the wheel gets so much twisted that the wheel caress the frame. I mean, the weel touches the frame and it stucks. And every time this happens, I have to get off the bike and re-set the bolts and the wheel with the haxagonal ranch.

Is there anyone who has experienced the same problom as mine?? If so, I would be really greatful if you give me how to solve this problem and let me enjoy my ride. And thanks for reading my shitty English. Thank you.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

You should not be using a Quick Release axle with a horizontal dropout. (The "dropout" is the "C" area where you bolt the wheel). A Dirt Jumper MTB or 'urban' is usually going to be singlespeed and have a horizontal dropout like a BMX bike. Like this:


----------



## raonjana (Oct 6, 2013)

cmc4130 said:


> You should not be using a Quick Release axle with a horizontal dropout. (The "dropout" is the "C" area where you bolt the wheel). A Dirt Jumper MTB or 'urban' is usually going to be singlespeed and have a horizontal dropout like a BMX bike. Like this:


Yeah, thus is what I use but what I mean is the bolts slide on the C area and the wheel gets twisted. Is this because I didnt tighten the bolts enough??


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Tightness of the nuts is important, but even more important is that the nuts are tightened evenly from left to right. Too loose and the hub won't hold adjustment and too tight and you put premature wear on the hub bearings.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

If your frame doesn't already include it, why don't you try using chain tugs:

Chain Tugs | Chain Reaction Cycles

That will definitely solve your issue!


----------

